# 

## belinea

Witam

Pytanie proste - czy na działce powinien być spadek, od domu w strone granic (lub jednej, np tylnej)?

Przy pomiarze pod ogrodzenie wyszlo, ze ogrodzenie z tylu dzialki stalo by o 20 cm wyzej niz boczne. Moj pierwszy pomysl byl po prostu przesunac troche ziemi aby podniesc niecke z tylu dzialki ale pewna osoba zasugerowala mi, ze na dzialce powinien byc naturalny spadek 'od domu'. Problem polega na tym, ze obecny spadek zakrywa w 2/3 podmurowke, tzn, jesli podmurowka po bokach dzialki bedzie na zero, to z tylu dzialki bedzie 20 cm nad ziemia. Jesli na zero z tylu, to wkopana na 20cm po bokach.

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc bo nie mam pojecia jak to ogarnac a 'fachowcy', z ktorymi mam do czynienia, albo nie potrafia powiedziec albo mowia cos przeciwstawnego

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Witam
> 
> Pytanie proste - czy na działce powinien być spadek, od domu w strone granic (lub jednej, np tylnej)?
> 
> Przy pomiarze pod ogrodzenie wyszlo, ze ogrodzenie z tylu dzialki stalo by o 20 cm wyzej niz boczne. Moj pierwszy pomysl byl po prostu przesunac troche ziemi aby podniesc niecke z tylu dzialki ale pewna osoba zasugerowala mi, ze na dzialce powinien byc naturalny spadek 'od domu'. Problem polega na tym, ze obecny spadek zakrywa w 2/3 podmurowke, tzn, jesli podmurowka po bokach dzialki bedzie na zero, to z tylu dzialki bedzie 20 cm nad ziemia. Jesli na zero z tylu, to wkopana na 20cm po bokach.
> 
> Bede wdzieczny za pomoc bo nie mam pojecia jak to ogarnac a 'fachowcy', z ktorymi mam do czynienia, albo nie potrafia powiedziec albo mowia cos przeciwstawnego


Witam, Zawsze się robi mały spadek ale to jest naprawdę minimalne - nachylenie 1-2% od poziomu...tak zrobiłem u moich rodziców 16 lat temu i jest ok. Chyba,że budujesz się na "zboczu" to wtedy teren sam to wymusi. Generalnie miało to za zadanie odprowadzanie wody ale część osób buduje opaskę drenarską...

----------


## Elfir

ja dom mam 15 cm nad poziomem chodnika przy ulicy.

----------


## Qba30

Pamiętaj, że wodę opadową musisz zagospodarować na swojej działce i nie możesz zalewać sąsiada...

----------


## kamillo211

Nie ma przepisu który to reguluje. Robić spadek specjalnie dla jakiegoś odwodnienia nie ma sensu, tymbardziej, że przecież nie możesz zalewać przy tym sąsiada. Woda opadowa powinna wchłonąć się sama w grunt, chyba, że jest jakiś mało przepuszczalny to wtedy faktycznie trzeba o tym myśleć. A fundamenty i ściany domu powinny być tak zaizolowane, żeby woda nie miała do nich dostępu.

----------


## homecactus

Oczywiście że od domu powinien być spadek, to znacznie ułatwia wiele rzeczy. 
Np. ułożenie kostki brukowej, która musi być ułożona ze spadkiem, tak żeby nie stała na niej woda, i lepiej żeby spływała od domu niż do domu.

Ponadto przy ewentualnej ulewie, czy w ogóle jakiejś sytuacji kryzysowej, położenie podłogi w domu 0,5m czy nawet 1m  nad poziomem chodnika (czyli 2-3 schodki do domu, reszta spadku na działce)  może uratować ci chałupę.

----------


## Elfir

schodki do (i w) domu to zło.

----------


## homecactus

> schodki do (i w) domu to zło.


kwestia gustu, moim zdaniem dom bez wejścia po 2-3 schodkach wygląda jakby się utopił w ziemi.

----------


## Elfir

mam dom bez schodków i jestem wdzięczna, że nie kierowałam się ludowymi przesądami  o schodkach i "zalewaniu", kiedy byłam zmuszona poruszać się na wózku inwalidzkim dwa miesiące.
Pomijam problemy gdy takie schody są oblodzone i śliskie zimą.
Dom ma być do wygodnego mieszkania a nie do wyglądania. 
Poza tym dom wyniesiony 1 m ponad poziom terenu wygląda dla mnie fatalnie. Potem są problemy, by jakoś zamaskować ściany fundamentowe, trzeba kombinować z obsypywaniem (ogromne koszty nawiezienia ziemi), powstają strome skarpy, które ciężko się pielęgnuje. Pomijam problem odcięcia domu od ogrodu. W nisko posadowionym domu ogród jest "o krok". W wysoko posadowionym taras jest jak scena dla sąsiadów - zero zaciszności, a do ogrodu znów trzeba latać po schodach. 


Poza tym różnice wysokości można zniwelować chociażby rampą, która nie blokuje możliwości wjechania dziecięcym wózkiem do domu.

----------


## piotrek0m

To trzeba określić względem warunków lokalnych! Sąsiedzi już wybudowani mają wodę na podjeździe, stoją u nich kałuże po opadach deszczu. Po latach nikomu nie chce się z tym nic robić i tak po prostu mają. Ja rozpoczynając budowę miałem poważne problemy z wodą deszczową, zdecydowałem się podnieść dom i mam 3 schodki, oraz ukształtowany spadek od domu na zewnątrz. Wymagało to nawiezienia ziemi. Podjazd do garażu będzie pochylony i chodnik wejściowy także. Wejście bez barier do domu jest możliwe przez garaż.

----------


## homecactus

> mam dom bez schodków i jestem wdzięczna, że nie kierowałam się ludowymi przesądami  o schodkach i "zalewaniu", kiedy byłam zmuszona poruszać się na wózku inwalidzkim dwa miesiące.
> Pomijam problemy gdy takie schody są oblodzone i śliskie zimą.
> Dom ma być do wygodnego mieszkania a nie do wyglądania. 
> Poza tym dom wyniesiony 1 m ponad poziom terenu wygląda dla mnie fatalnie. Potem są problemy, by jakoś zamaskować ściany fundamentowe, trzeba kombinować z obsypywaniem (ogromne koszty nawiezienia ziemi), powstają strome skarpy, które ciężko się pielęgnuje. Pomijam problem odcięcia domu od ogrodu. W nisko posadowionym domu ogród jest "o krok". W wysoko posadowionym taras jest jak scena dla sąsiadów - zero zaciszności, a do ogrodu znów trzeba latać po schodach. 
> 
> 
> Poza tym różnice wysokości można zniwelować chociażby rampą, która nie blokuje możliwości wjechania dziecięcym wózkiem do domu.



2-3 schodki to nie metr, tylko 30-45cm. Wokół tarasu można zniwelować teren, tak że taras jest "na płasko" z trawnikiem. Podnoszenie domu o metr powyżej kostki czy trawnika rzeczywiście nie wygląda za dobrze ani nie jest wygodne, ale dom może być, w zależności od wielkości działki nawet znacznie powyżej drogi (przy działce rzędu 2-3tys m2 nawet i metr powyżej drogi , co nie znaczy jednocześnie, że do domu prowadzi nie wiadomo ile schodów. Wszystko jest kwestią sensownego niwelowania działki.

Wolę 2-3 schodki do domu, niż kałużę pod drzwiami, ale to kwestia priorytetów i upodobań każdego.

pzdr

----------


## Elfir

pisałeś: "położenie podłogi w domu 0,5m czy nawet *1m* nad poziomem chodnika".

Dla mnie to absurdalnie wysoko o ile nie ma piwnicy. Chyba, że ktoś z premedytacją buduje się na terenie zalewowym. 

Nawet 45 cm - podniesienie trawnika na obszarze 100 m2 (czyli naprawdę niewiele, żeby zrobić łagodne spadki) daje 45 m3. Czyli licząc ładowność kamaza 12 m2, wychodzi konieczność zakupu i rozplantowania 3-4 wywrotek ziemi. 
Po co? 

Oczywiście pomijam sytuacje w których dom budowany jest na stoku.

Nigdy nie miałam kałuży pod domem, bo w jaki sposób, skoro dom jest 15 cm wyżej od chodnika i 30 cm od ulicy?

----------


## homecactus

> pisałeś: "położenie podłogi w domu 0,5m czy nawet *1m* nad poziomem chodnika".
> 
> Dla mnie to absurdalnie wysoko o ile nie ma piwnicy. Chyba, że ktoś z premedytacją buduje się na terenie zalewowym. 
> 
> Nawet 45 cm - podniesienie trawnika na obszarze 100 m2 (czyli naprawdę niewiele, żeby zrobić łagodne spadki) daje 45 m3. Czyli licząc ładowność kamaza 12 m2, wychodzi konieczność zakupu i rozplantowania 3-4 wywrotek ziemi. 
> Po co? 
> 
> Oczywiście pomijam sytuacje w których dom budowany jest na stoku.
> 
> Nigdy nie miałam kałuży pod domem, bo w jaki sposób, skoro dom jest 15 cm wyżej od chodnika i 30 cm od ulicy?


Elfir, 
Poniżej na zdjęciu mój dom. Podjazd ma spadek 30cm od garażu do drogi (w zasadzie do docelowego poziomu chodnika jak kto woli) Bynajmniej, nie wygląda to jak skarpa, powiem wręcz przeciwnie, spadek jest niezbędny, aby w trakcie ulewy woda sprawnie odpływała od budynku.

Poziom podłogi w domu jest 35cm powyżej podłogi w garażu a co za tym idzie kostki na podwórku. Do domu prowadzą więc 2 stopnie (2x15cm) (5 cm jest zgubione na spadku kostki od domu do garażu).
Razem, jak widzisz, poziom podłogi w domu jest o 65 cm powyżej poziomu docelowego chodnika przed płotem, zatem w stosunku do asfaltu to będzie około 80 cm różnicy, pomiędzy podłogą w domu a poziomem asfaltu. 

Ziemia jest podsypana przy tarasie, tak aby z tarasu swobodnie schodzić na trawnik, ale jednocześnie, aby przy ulewie, woda mogła spłynąć z tarasu na trawę.



Przy działce takiej jak moja, usadowienie domu 1m powyżej drogi(asfaltu) było by być możę już trudne (bo spadki były by może zbyt duże), ale przy dużej działce (2-3 tys m2), ten spadek można spokojnie zgubić na kostce i trawniku i nie będzie on wadą ani absurdem, lecz zaletą.


Co do kosztów niwelacji terenu, 20m3 ziemi kosztuje 700zł, więc przy budowie domu i zakupie działki, gdzie trzeba wydać kilkaset tysięcy złotych, jest to pryszcz.

----------


## Elfir

ale ja nie twierdzę, że nie ma być spadku - przeciez pisłam o , tylko po co większy niż 15-20 cm i po co schody?

Ziemia to pryszcz? A potem płacz, bo ogród tyle kosztuje. Cóż, może być tańszy o te 700-1400 zł, które można wydać np. na większe drzewo dające cień. Albo na profesjonalny projekt ogrodu. Albo na sterownik do nawadniania. 

W tej chwili robię projekt ogrodu. Dwa stopnie do drzwi - różnica 45 cm. Tylko okazało się, że tył działki opada. Taras wypada bardzo wysoko względem trawnika, bo 70 cm, a działka jest za mała żeby dało się to zamaskować łagodnymi spadkami. Można robić murki oporowe, żeby jakoś łagodnie połączyć dom z ogrodem, ale to znów koszty! Blisko sąsiedzi i widzą się nawzajem z wysokich tarasów.  Zanim żywopłoty dorosną do wysokości 3 m (2 m + spadek), trochę potrwa. Normalnie mogły dorosnąć tylko do 2 m, czyli o 3-5 lat szybciej stanowić osłonę. 

U ciebie jest jeszcze inna sytuacja, bo schody w twoim domu wynikają z różnicy poziomów między garażem a domem (zawsze się zastanawiam czy architekt takich rozwiązań jest bez wyobraźni?). Przy równej działce daje to taras na wysokości 60 cm nad poziom drogi. Czyli kilka-kilkanaście set złotych zmarnowane na nawiezienie ziemi. 

A można było sobie zrobić delikatną rampę i jedną przeszkodę architektoniczną mieć za sobą:






Nie byłoby problemów z wtarganiem dziecięcego wózka po schodach, z wjazdem osoby niepełnosprawnej (np. niedołężnego dziadka), wwiezieniem ciężkiego mebla, zamiast wnoszenia po schodach.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Elfir, 
> Poniżej na zdjęciu mój dom. Podjazd ma spadek 30cm od garażu do drogi (w zasadzie do docelowego poziomu chodnika jak kto woli) Bynajmniej, nie wygląda to jak skarpa, powiem wręcz przeciwnie, spadek jest niezbędny, aby w trakcie ulewy woda sprawnie odpływała od budynku.
> 
> Poziom podłogi w domu jest 35cm powyżej podłogi w garażu a co za tym idzie kostki na podwórku. Do domu prowadzą więc 2 stopnie (2x15cm) (5 cm jest zgubione na spadku kostki od domu do garażu).
> Razem, jak widzisz, poziom podłogi w domu jest o 65 cm powyżej poziomu docelowego chodnika przed płotem, zatem w stosunku do asfaltu to będzie około 80 cm różnicy, pomiędzy podłogą w domu a poziomem asfaltu. 
> 
> Ziemia jest podsypana przy tarasie, tak aby z tarasu swobodnie schodzić na trawnik, ale jednocześnie, aby przy ulewie, woda mogła spłynąć z tarasu na trawę.
> 
> 
> ...


mały OT homecactus a co to za kolor elewacji i okien bo super wygląda a zona właśnie szuka podobnego zestawienia....

----------


## homecactus

> mały OT homecactus a co to za kolor elewacji i okien bo super wygląda a zona właśnie szuka podobnego zestawienia....


kolor elewacji czysty biały, a okna złoty dąb

----------


## homecactus

> (...)U ciebie jest jeszcze inna sytuacja, bo schody w twoim domu wynikają z różnicy poziomów między garażem a domem (zawsze się zastanawiam czy architekt takich rozwiązań jest bez wyobraźni?). Przy równej działce daje to taras na wysokości 60 cm nad poziom drogi. Czyli kilka-kilkanaście set złotych zmarnowane na nawiezienie ziemi. 
> 
> A można było sobie zrobić delikatną rampę i jedną przeszkodę architektoniczną mieć za sobą:


u nas jest jeszcze naturalny spadek terenu z lewej na prawą około pół metra, stąd wynika różnica poziomów pomiędzy domem a garażem.
szczerze, nie podobają mi się domy, które nie mają schodów, dla mnie wyglądają jakby je ktoś w ziemie wcisnął. Pokazałaś kilka wizualizacji świetnie zrobionych, ale w rzeczywistości moim zdaniem nie wygląda to fajnie. Na mój gust, ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Ty mówisz o marnowaniu pieniędzy na ziemię, a komuś się to podoba. 
Pzdr

----------


## Elfir

Przecież spadek terenu w naturalny sposób tworzy różnicę poziomów. A nie o to pytał autor tego wątku. 

Piszę o schodach, że to zło, bowiem miałam epizod jeżdżenia na wózku inwalidzkim. Nie mogłam do nikogo pojechać w gości, bo wszyscy mieli schody.  
Tylko w jednym bloku były usprawnienia dla niepełnosprawnych i winda.
Na szczęście w swoim domu mogłam wyjechać wózkiem, bowiem używając wyobraźni, nie robiłam wysokiego posadowienia domu i schodów na wejściu.

----------


## Andrzej733

Spadek od domu musi być.
Trawnik jak granit...minimum to 2 procent spadku. Jeżeli nie masz trawnika a ziemia jest przepuszczalna to deszcz wsiąknie, ale jak trawnik jest ukorzeniony to po ulewie na płaskim trawniku masz przez kilka godzin basen. Niekiedy jeszcze domy są źle zrobione pod względem izolacji wodnej i kłopot gotowy.

Kwestia cokołu...bezpiecznie jest go mieć, fakt że nikt za bardzo nie myśli co będzie gdy chodzenie jest nie możliwe .

----------


## Elfir

Jak ktoś źle zaizoluje, to problemy będzie miał niezaleznie od wysokości posadowienia.
poza tym ja zalecam 15 cm nad poziom chodnika.
Jaki głęboki basen robi ci się po ulewach na trawniku?

----------


## Qba30

Ja też wybrałem komfort wejścia drzwiami i tarasem do domu. Nikt nie wie co będzie jutro...
Niestety musiałem też iść na pewien kompromis bo musiałem zniwelować teren za domem i wytworzyła się skarpa w najwyższym miejscu ok 70 cm poniżej projektowanego poziomu 0. Odległość od granicy działki do domu 4,1 m.
Skarpę się fajnie zagospodaruje albo skalniakiem albo murkiem z kamienia i będzie OK. A może macie inne pomysły?

----------


## Elfir

na zdjęciu tego nie widać.

----------


## surgi22

Jak ma na betonie to może i popływa  :roll eyes:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> kolor elewacji czysty biały, a okna złoty dąb


dzieki!




> Przecież spadek terenu w naturalny sposób tworzy różnicę poziomów. A nie o to pytał autor tego wątku. 
> 
> Piszę o schodach, że to zło, bowiem miałam epizod jeżdżenia na wózku inwalidzkim. Nie mogłam do nikogo pojechać w gości, bo wszyscy mieli schody.  
> Tylko w jednym bloku były usprawnienia dla niepełnosprawnych i winda.
> Na szczęście w swoim domu mogłam wyjechać wózkiem, bowiem używając wyobraźni, nie robiłam wysokiego posadowienia domu i schodów na wejściu.


Elfir, bez przekasu, ale skoro to bylo czasowe to w czym problem byl zbic dwie deski abys miala podjazd pod 2 stopnie....Nie mozena powiedziec,że schodki to samo zlo bo sa tez rozne - bardzo male=niewygodne ale moga też być takie duze rozlozyste...wszystko kwestia estetyki a takie domy na plasko rzeczywiscie wygladaja wcisniete ale wtedy robi sie teren wiekszy spadek aby woda odplywala.

----------


## belinea

Autor wątku powrócił  :smile: 

Śledzę rozmowę ale jeśli chodzi o mój dom to jest dużo zgadywania. Po pierwsze, sąsiada mam tylko z jednej strony, z boku i z nim mam grunt na tym samym poziomie. Drugi bok i tył zarośnięte i nierówne. Ulicy też nie ma, specjalnie dla nas gmina usypała trochę żwiru. W związku z czym nie jestem w stanie ocenić ani ile ostatecznie dom będzie nad drogą/chodnikiem ani jak wysoko się pobudują i jakie spadki zrobią przyszli sąsiedzi.

Narazie, mierząc aktualne poziomy gruntu, z przodu domu w najniższym punkcie jest 32cm a w najwyższym 17cm poniżej posadzki (odpowiednio 17cm i 2cm poniżej cokolika, który ma 15cm wysokości. Nie znam się na budowaniu dróg więc nie wiem co to oznacza w kontekście późniejszej (choć nieprędkiej) jej budowy.

Ogólnie to mam problem z decyzją czy niwelować wszystko na równo z cokołem (czyli 15cm poniżej posadzki), zostawić naturalną krzywiznę terenu czy może rozwiązanie pośrednie, czyli wyrównać ale spadek jednak lekki zostawić. I chodzi mi tu o tył działki i spadek 'od domu' bo to, że spadek będzie z przodu domu (podjazd i podejście to jest pewne).

Niwelator wskazał następujące wysokości na granicach działek

44,37 - 44, 31 - 44,16 - 44,14  - 44,15
44,33   -------------------------------  44,26
44,32   --------------DOM----------  44,36
44,33   -------------------------------  44,28
44,33 - 44,28  - 44,16  - 44,22  - 44,16

Poziom cokołu domu 44,33, poziom posadzki 44,48

Płot z siatki po bokach i z tyłu z podmórówką 30cm wkopaną 5cm w ziemię. Po wschodniej stronie podwyższenie terenu to efekt montażu oczyszczalni (rozsypany urobek) więc to będzie niwelowane tak czy siak. Moja zagwostka zatem jest taka, czy 'prawą' stronę (i tył) równać w górę do tych 44,33. Czy może zostawić spadek co wymagałoby montażu podmórówki na nieco niższej wysokości z tyłu i z prawej . Ogólnie z obliczeń wyszło mi, że bezpiecznie byłoby obnizyć podmórówkę z tyłu i z prawej o 5-7 cm, wtedy niezależnie czy zdecyduję się na spadek czy na równanie, zawsze 'bezpieczna' ilość podmórówki będzie nad ziemią.

Ale to są przemyślenia z bańki bo nie znam się na tym. To mój pierwszy dom a myślenie o ogrodzie przyszło dopiero kilka dni przed montażem siatki. Byłbym wdzięczny za podzielenie się własnymi doświadczeniami

----------


## piotrek0m

> Śledzę rozmowę ale jeśli chodzi o mój dom to jest dużo zgadywania. Po pierwsze, sąsiada mam tylko z jednej strony, z boku i z nim mam grunt na tym samym poziomie. Drugi bok i tył zarośnięte i nierówne. Ulicy też nie ma, specjalnie dla nas gmina usypała trochę żwiru. W związku z czym nie jestem w stanie ocenić ani ile ostatecznie dom będzie nad drogą/chodnikiem ani jak wysoko się pobudują i jakie spadki zrobią przyszli sąsiedzi.


Wykonując drogę gmina powinna dostosować niweletę do obiektów istniejących czyli przede wszystkim wjazdów. Przy budowie domu robi się uzgodnienie projektu zjazdu, ustalone są w nim rzędne terenu. Wykonawca powinien ich się trzymać choć z tym ponoć różnie jest. Nie piszemy tu o wyniesieniu domu na 1 metr ponad poziom obecnego terenu, ale na wykonaniu 2-3 schodków. Można bez schodków zrobić bardziej pochyłe podjazdy. Warto popatrzeć na istniejące domy ze schodkami i bez i wybrać samemu. Mi np. podobają się domy z 2-3 schodkami. Warto rozważyć kwestię opadów śniegu, czy jest daszek nad wejściem, czy pewnej zimy rano zastaniemy zasypane drzwi? Faktycznie w życiu może potrzebny być wjazd bez barier... ja mam np. przez garaż. Choć ww tej materii bardziej warto przemyśleć udogodnienia wewnątrz domu w dostępie do prysznica, WC, bidetu ...

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir, bez przekasu, ale skoro to bylo czasowe to w czym problem byl zbic dwie deski abys miala podjazd pod 2 stopnie....Nie mozena powiedziec,że schodki to samo zlo bo sa tez rozne - bardzo male=niewygodne ale moga też być takie duze rozlozyste...wszystko kwestia estetyki a takie domy na plasko rzeczywiscie wygladaja wcisniete ale wtedy robi sie teren wiekszy spadek aby woda odplywala.


U siebie nie musiałam mieć podjazdu - bo byłam przewidująca planując dom. I woda odpływa bez problemów, bo spadek jest, tylko nie taki koszmarnie wielki, jak poniektórzy tu proponują.  Jest dokładnie taki, jak zalecany. Wyniesienie 15 cm daje mi taras niemal równo z ogrodem, różnicy 1 stopnia. Nie musiałam kupować ziemi do obsypania wysokich fundamentów. 

U innych - myślę, że byłoby to kłopotliwe robić rampę. Najpierw trzeba byłoby pojechać kupić te deski. 

Jednemu klientowi zaplanowałam rampę. Wówczas się zarzekał, że po co, że lepiej schodek. Kiedy urodziło mu się dziecko, zadzwonił i dziękował za mój upór, bo o wiele wygodniej wózkiem wyjechać.

----------


## Darkat

W tym względzie zgadzam się z elfir ale...
Sam podniosłem o 10cm poziom względem projektu i zacząłem żałować. Było to spowodowane tym, że mam już gotowy wjazd i bramę a tam mam 25 cm wyżej poziom wjazdu od działki. Dlatego podniesienie o 10 cm okazało się w tym względzie dobre. Tylko, że w stronę ogrodu mam dalszy spadek i tu poziom 0 wyjdzie wyżej od obecnego terenu na jakieś 45 cm. Wujek który ma obok postawiony dom pochwala decyzję, bo sam żałuję że nie podniósł fundamentów i ma wejście ze spadkiem w stronę domu . Także nie zawsze jest to prosta sprawa.

----------

